# Isn't she cute??



## maggiesze1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I usually wouldn't ever buy a Barbie doll since I am in my 20s and I am also not a collector, but when I saw this Diane Von Furstenberg Barbie on Bloomingdales's site, I had to have her! She is just too cute to pass up! I absolutely love her dress and the accessories that she comes with. Lol! :laughing: Am I crazy??

(pic from bloomingdales.com)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28277&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1165907788


----------



## LVA (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not into barbies anymore either, but she is an absolute darling! great choice!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 12, 2006)

sweet bag

i love little accesories(barbie side)

its so cute


----------



## David (Dec 12, 2006)

She is soooo cute.


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2006)

i use to love barbie dolls and this one is cute!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 12, 2006)

Listen, I'm 25 and I still drool over Barbie dolls, lol! Not the regular ones in WalMart, etc., but the super nice collector's edition ones that really are kind of geared towards adults. I mean, would a 10-year old appreciate that Barbie's outfit is DVF and that she reads NYT? Hahaha.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 12, 2006)

That's the first Barbie I've seen in a while that I liked!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 12, 2006)

I love it!!


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2006)

you're not crazy at all! i still love my stuffed animals and dolls! she is beautiful! enjoy!


----------



## Gleam84 (Dec 12, 2006)

That Barbie doll is so cute and stylish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Dec 12, 2006)

I would rather buy that dress. So cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 12, 2006)

How fun - I remember when I used to play with barbies - this version is so adorable!!


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Dec 12, 2006)

beautiful, I love barbie


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 12, 2006)

Ooh... I love her hair! The style and the dark brown colour. She looks so elegant. They make so many gorgeous collector Barbies now... they're so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love looking at them, but I wouldn't want to buy them just because they're pretty.

If I did that with everything I thought looked nice, I'd have a house full of junk that did nothing but sit around and look pretty. Doesn't work for me... I need style AND functionality! LOL.


----------



## maggiesze1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for your comments everyone! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm thirty something and still into Barbie and her girls with my girls. She is adorable.


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 15, 2006)

Omg, get it! It's too cute


----------



## maggiesze1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Now I also want this Dooney &amp; Bourke Barbie! I really want her bag for a keychain! Lol!

(pic from barbiecollector.com)


----------



## David (Dec 15, 2006)

She is adorable! I love her shoes, and her purse.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 15, 2006)

I love Barbie's and love the photo. Have never seen this one. Perye


----------



## PrinCesS-PinG (Dec 16, 2006)

Y barbie all have nice dressing and outfit? Some of these outfit canot get from the market. Need special order toget it.


----------



## Annia (Dec 16, 2006)

haha, awesome. I was never really into barbies but this one is very cute.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

Extremely cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Mar 1, 2007)

That is a really cute doll!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes I agree!

Barbie is looking stylish as ever. haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nothing wrong w/ purchasing dolls, because there's a fine line between a hobby and a plaything.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

No she is awesome.


----------

